# Gregory the Great on pretended virtues



## Reformed Covenanter (May 11, 2020)

But sometimes even the wise of this world appear to devote themselves to some of the virtues. For you notice that many have charity, observe mildness, practice exterior goodness toward all. Yet they display these virtues not to please God but men. Accordingly, they are not really virtues at all since they do not strive to please God. Nevertheless, a pleasant odour reaches people’s noses when they think that these so-called virtues confer a good reputation.

But if these were to be compared to the true odour of our Redeemer, they would be compared to the truly true virtues, and it would be said: The odour of your ointments surpasses all perfumes [Song 1:2a]. That is, “The aroma of your virtues is superior to every pretence of virtue possessed by the wise of this world precisely because by its truth it transcends their concocted facades of virtue.”

For the reference, see Gregory the Great on pretended virtues.


----------

